# sweet old Molley girl



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Horses are much more than riding companions aren't they Jessie.

I hope you get her story published.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

It's always sad to lose your first horse.... and your friend


the story is a great way to remember her life


----------



## Stacymcw (May 14, 2009)

Jessie .. So sorry for your loss. I remember losing my first horse and boy did I cry for months.

Take a look at what this company I work for does. They can make a diamond from your horses tail hairs. You could have the diamond then placed into a pendant. It's amazing way to memorialize your memories, and have part of your horse with you for a lifetime.


----------



## Hagane (May 17, 2009)

It really is huge loss..
You surely have many wonderful memories from the time you spent together and what you got thanks to your relationship, that's always something..


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. I too am going to get a part time job and save enough money up myself to buy my own horse.
I hope you get your story published and personaly I would love to hear it.


----------

